# Europe Reviews January 2008



## Keitht (Jan 1, 2008)

Club Monte Anfi, Canary Islands, Spain

Review by Ashish & Dixa Sood


----------



## Keitht (Jan 1, 2008)

Les Jardins d'Ulysse, France

Review by Tom & Cheri Northen


----------



## Keitht (Jan 1, 2008)

Club Calahonda, Spain

Expanded review from James R. & Geraldine Y Hollabaugh


----------



## Keitht (Jan 4, 2008)

Timeshare Vaugrenier, France

Review by H. Gilbert & Catherine Lusk


----------



## Keitht (Jan 13, 2008)

Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes, Ireland

Review by Pamela & Michael Kitkoski


----------



## Keitht (Jan 13, 2008)

Marriott's Playa Andaluza, Spain

Review by Lynne & Glenn Dempsey


----------



## Keitht (Jan 13, 2008)

Sunterra's Royal Tenerife Country Club, Canary Islands, Spain
Sunterra's Santa Barbara Golf & Ocean Club, Canary Islands, Spain

Reviews by Andrew and Darcey Terris


----------



## Keitht (Jan 15, 2008)

Macdonald Leila Playa Resort, Spain

Review by Dorothy & James Taylor


----------



## Keitht (Jan 21, 2008)

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort, Spain

Review by Myra Lehmann


----------



## Keitht (Jan 22, 2008)

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort, Spain

Review by Ken Takemura


----------

